# Desire



## TWG

Looking the word "desire" up I got these answers:

1  desire  halu 
2  desire  haluta 
3  desire  himo 
4  desire  pyyde 
5  desire  toivoa 
6  desire  toivomus

I know the first two come from the verb that means "to want", but could someone maybe help me out with the meaning of the last three? The effect of the world I'm looking for is a quality in a person.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Eero

TWG said:


> 1  desire  halu
> 2  desire  haluta
> 3  desire  himo
> 4  desire  pyyde
> 5  desire  toivoa
> 6  desire  toivomus



himo = "lust"
toivoa = "to wish" or "to hope"
toivomus = a wish
pyyde = maybe "a need" or "necessity"


----------



## Hakro

"Pyyde" could also mean _ambition, interest_ (for example political ambition or interest). It's usually in plural form "pyyteet".


----------



## TWG

So it seems as though none of these words really are the quality of a person, then. How would I say "He has desire?" Or maybe it would have to be ambition in Finnish?


----------



## DrWatson

In that case, TWG, I'd use *halu*. For example: "He has desire to change the world" = *Hänellä on halu muuttaa maailmaa*. You could use some of the other translations, too, but there are a few differences in nuances. *Himo* (lust) would give his desire almost manic proportions, whereas *toive *(wish) would imply he's not too realistic about his goal.

Ambition is often translated *kunnianhimo* which is actually a compound word with the literal meaning "lust for glory/honour"


----------

